# make up schools



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello!

i am really interested into becoming a make up artist and have been looking into various training schools.  i just wanted to know what if you guys have any reccomendations!

i was looking at 3arts but got a little scared when i read that you have to do an application on someone to get in.  

thanks for any suggestions you might have!


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

3Arts is very special-effects orientated. If you were interested in prothetics and the hands-on side of make-up, then definately check them out.

Most schools will require an interview and a application test. You don't need to be a wizard with product, just show that you have energy and enthusiasm and at least know which end of a lipliner is which.

What are you looking to do? Certificate III, IV, make-up retail cert or full diploma? Make sure the school you look at is accredited with VETAB; it makes things easier re: Centrelink and transfering your diploma from one country to another.

PM if you want more dish on schools in Sydney.


----------



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

pm'd you!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 4, 2006)

I did my make up course through TAFE whilst doing my CERT. IV in Beauty Therapy. TAFE also has courses strictly just for make up, don't overlook it while researching schools/colleges, a lot of people tend to do this, not realising that TAFE does hold the same standards as other beauty colleges. 
Basically do your research, check out numerous colleges and courses, there's plenty out there, and just because one happens to be more expensive than others doesn't mean that that is the best one out there. You learn the basics in your course, but you learn so so so much more out in the industry once you start working.


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 16, 2006)

Go Napoleon! 87% o make-up artist in aussie are trained at napoleon and they have a great international reputation. They are quite fashion based, but you'll cover all the decades and special effects and pretty much everything including body painting,

So check out napoleon!


----------



## lara (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trucco.diva* 
_Go Napoleon! 87% o make-up artist in aussie are trained at napoleon and they have a great international reputation._

 
LOL.

87%? No way. 20% at the very most, and they're an industry joke.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_LOL.

87%? No way. 20% at the very most, and they're an industry joke._

 


Agreed


----------



## Arella (Apr 22, 2006)

On this subject, I've been wanting to do a makeup course in theatre and maybe fashion as well (mostly theatre because I've been involved in that in various ways for years), but I can't do full time because I'm still at uni. Does anyone know of any decent short courses in Melbourne?

(If all else fails, I'll go and see if anyone at Backstage has any recommendations, but I figured I'd ask since the topic was open.)


----------



## lara (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37371

There is a discussion going on in this thread which may go some way to explaining why the Napoleon school is so disliked by the industry.


----------



## ln_marie_d (May 9, 2006)

I'm looking to study Make Up Artisty in QLD, does anyone know of any good schools?


----------



## Ella_ (May 20, 2006)

I thought I would bump this thread as Im also looking for courses in QLD.
Ive done some searching and havent found anything really. I want to do a diploma.

Apparently the Academy of Makeup is opening a campus in Brisbane next year. Has anyone heard anything about this place? They use gorgeous cosmetics, which Ive never heard of before, as well as Ben Nye.

Or there is Napoleon, but apparently theyre rubbish?


----------



## Arella (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 
_Apparently the Academy of Makeup is opening a campus in Brisbane next year. Has anyone heard anything about this place? They use gorgeous cosmetics, which Ive never heard of before, as well as Ben Nye._

 
I'm looking at their Melbourne school. Gorgeous are pretty decent in terms of quality, as far as I know, and they have a huge range as well as giving a decent discount to students.


----------



## Ella_ (May 21, 2006)

Hmm well I emailed them and have asked them to mail me some information. Im in the UK right now, so hopefully the info will be waiting for me when I get back.


----------



## Bec688 (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 
_I thought I would bump this thread as Im also looking for courses in QLD.
Ive done some searching and havent found anything really. I want to do a diploma.

Apparently the Academy of Makeup is opening a campus in Brisbane next year. Has anyone heard anything about this place? They use gorgeous cosmetics, which Ive never heard of before, as well as Ben Nye.

Or there is Napoleon, but apparently theyre rubbish?_

 
Gorgeous cosmetics are pretty good quality stuff, they have a really great colour range and they apply nicely as well. My friend has her whole kit from gorgeous cosmetics, she even goes as far as saying she thinks in comparison to MAC it's right up there.


----------



## Ella_ (May 26, 2006)

Hmm well sounds like Gorgeous cosmetics are pretty good. I'll have to track some down and have a try at it.

I like that they use Ben Nye as well.

Im calling the academy on the 5th, so I will report back any good news.


----------



## ln_marie_d (May 27, 2006)

lior, where in QLD are you going to be studying? I just enrolled with Queensland Regional Studies.


----------



## Bec688 (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 
_Hmm well sounds like Gorgeous cosmetics are pretty good. I'll have to track some down and have a try at it.

I like that they use Ben Nye as well.

Im calling the academy on the 5th, so I will report back any good news._

 
go to the gorgeous website they have all their prices and stockist information there. Also I was looking at the academy's webiste and they have discounts on the products if you're a student, those discount prices are listed on the academy site.

After people were talking about this academy I had a look and I'm interested in maybe going there myself, I only learnt the basics of day and evening make up at tafe in my beauty therapy course, the academy looks like a great place where i could learn a whole lot more and definatey refine my skills.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (May 27, 2006)

if i want to apply for a job at MAC what kind of training would i need? O.O


----------



## lara (May 27, 2006)

To work on a MAC counter in Australia you need at least a certficate of cosmetic retail.

MAC counters are a mixture of certificate III/diploma of make-up art and certificate of cosmetic retail (can disinfect items, can suggest colours and hand items to customers, but cannot apply make-up to a customer). The busier the store, the more cosmetic retail people they'll employ.
MAC stores are all cert III/diploma of make-up art only.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (May 27, 2006)

any suggestion of colleges or course? im from melbourne btw ^.^


----------



## Bec688 (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_To work on a MAC counter in Australia you need at least a certficate of cosmetic retail.

MAC counters are a mixture of certificate III/diploma of make-up art and certificate of cosmetic retail (can disinfect items, can suggest colours and hand items to customers, but cannot apply make-up to a customer). The busier the store, the more cosmetic retail people they'll employ.
MAC stores are all cert III/diploma of make-up art only._

 


Hey Lara,

have you ever worked for MAC?


----------



## lara (May 28, 2006)

Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had a chit-chat with one the manager of the Melbourne pro store about hiring requirements a while back, though. I don't think any of the hiring requirements have changed since then, but you never know.


----------



## Ella_ (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ln_marie_d* 
_lior, where in QLD are you going to be studying? I just enrolled with Queensland Regional Studies._

 
I'll be studying in Brisbane.
Im in the UK now, and I get back home this Thursday! Im so excited.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What MAC collections are out at the moment? And coming up this month? My birthdays the 5th and I plan on getting myself a present or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I know this is the wrong spot for it, but how much is a fluidline at home? I cant remember.


----------



## lara (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 
_What MAC collections are out at the moment? And coming up this month? My birthdays the 5th and I plan on getting myself a present or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I know this is the wrong spot for it, but how much is a fluidline at home? I cant remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Upcoming Australian release dates.
Australian MAC price list.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (May 29, 2006)

is this the store on chapel st? i would LOVE to work in the city myer one ^.^


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 16, 2006)

Could anyone tell me what it takes to become a makeup artist with a regular decent job and to learn everything about applying makeup? I went three years in the USA getting my bachelors of music in vocal peformance but didn't finish - now am thinking about becoming a makeup artist - how do you do that? How much does it cost? Is it possible to do without having a car? I moved here to Sydney in march - I live in waitara (by hornsby in the upper north shore area), I might like to work at MAC, not sure what jobs are available for makeup artists, how long you have to go to school, where you go to school - any good schools in Sydney? I would have to pay something extra since I'm not Australian I'm told to go to any schools here. Any links? Can anyone clue me in?? Thanks sooo much.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaurieAnne1983* 
_Could anyone tell me what it takes to become a makeup artist with a regular decent job and to learn everything about applying makeup? I went three years in the USA getting my bachelors of music in vocal peformance but didn't finish - now am thinking about becoming a makeup artist - how do you do that? How much does it cost? Is it possible to do without having a car? I moved here to Sydney in march - I live in waitara (by hornsby in the upper north shore area), I might like to work at MAC, not sure what jobs are available for makeup artists, how long you have to go to school, where you go to school - any good schools in Sydney? I would have to pay something extra since I'm not Australian I'm told to go to any schools here. Any links? Can anyone clue me in?? Thanks sooo much._

 
Have you become a permanent resident here? Or are you only here for a short amount of time? Usually if you are just over here to study, you will be classed as in international student and therefore you would have to pay more. But if you have decided to reside here, you would pay what anyone else that lives here would have to. 
As far as schools go, it all depends on what type of make up artist you want to be and what type of work you are after. You said you want to work at MAC, here's the info on what's required, Lara posted this a little furthur up in the thread, but here it is again;

_''To work on a MAC counter in Australia you need at least a certficate of cosmetic retail.

MAC counters are a mixture of certificate III/diploma of make-up art and certificate of cosmetic retail (can disinfect items, can suggest colours and hand items to customers, but cannot apply make-up to a customer). The busier the store, the more cosmetic retail people they'll employ.
MAC stores are all cert III/diploma of make-up art only. ''_

Generally most schools can be accessed by some form of public transport, inquire about this when researching schools.

Depending on what course you choose in regards to make up, whether it be Cert III, or Diploma, courses usually go between 6-12 months, some even go for 18 months.

Schools, there's plenty around, make sure it's an accredited one. The Makeup Academy are a pretty decent school, 3ARTS and Media Make up Academy & Agency, I have heard really good things about. Tafe also does Make up courses, it all depends on what type of make up artistry you want to persue. There's plenty of us on here, ask some of the others girls what schools they have been to, and get feedback from them as well.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey there, thanks! Well, I'm just here on a tourist visa for 6 months, but I plan on getting married to an Australian (why I moved here) in the next few months and going through the immigration process. Anyone else know any good schools in Sydney? Thanks so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 26, 2006)

Another quick question - I am in Sydney now, but plan on going back to the US to live within a year. Does anyone know what MAC and other major MU stores/ counters require in the US vs Sydney? Is there an internationally accepted thing? Do I strictly just need some certificate in makeup or do I need something to do with business/retail? Is there a breakdown of the different degrees or certificates or whatever they are somewhere and whats better than what and what each takes and so forth? I wouldn't want to go to school here and then not be able to work in the US or vice versa, I am really unsure about where I will be working or where to go to school. Should I wait til I'm back in the US to go to school? Also - I'd love something that gave me whatever I need to work on skin and be a makeup artist all at one time, so I could work wherever I could find a job. Not interested at alll in learning about hair or nails. I'd like to be able to do facials, etc, sell skin care products, apply makeup, and sell makeup. All the websites I've found only have makeup on them, not skin too, and say certificate II of beauty therapy or makeup or a diploma in either of those, anyone know what the difference is? I dont see that certificate III thing ya'll talked about mentioned on any of the websites I see. And it costs 10,000 dollars to go, gee, I can't afford to go. X( Thanks for the help!


----------



## ballerino (Aug 1, 2006)

Im so sorry to revive this thread, lol but i desperately am trying to find a short course on the Gold Coast to do some weddings etc till i can do my Cert next year, does anyone know of any? Im having the hardest time getting any answers RE courses!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i just want to do the right one.....


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 16, 2006)

I just spoke to the people at the Academy of Makeup again so I thought I would bump this.

Their campus in Brisbane opens officailly in January next year, and Im thinking of doing a Cert II in makeup services which I beleive is the retail makeup cert?

Im mostly doing the course for myself, If I enjoy it and do well then I will drop back my uni work load - I study via correspondence - and do the diploma in sem 2 next year. I also thought it may help me get a foot in at a cosmetics counter somewhere... so...

Oh and they are meant to be having an open day later this year.


----------



## lara (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm currently studying for the papers needed to teach cert of cosmetic retail, cert II of make-up services, cert IV of make-up services and extension to Dip. of make-up artistry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cert II MUS is very retail orientated, it's more or less cert of cosmetic retail + three very short units of beauty, bridal and glamour. If you have any appropriate business-related RPL, be sure to mention it to the course organiser and see if you can test out of any business units.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 18, 2006)

I went to the open day at the Sydney academy and the lady there semmed pretty lenient when it came to RPLing, there were a lot of girls there that were enrolling that had similar modules in previous courses that she said would be allowed to be RPLed. So take Lara's advice and definately ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lara, what make up college are you attending?


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2006)

PM me. I don't dish publicly what schools I'm learning at/working with.


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2006)

*Some things to think about when choosing a school in Australia:*

Some things to think about when choosing a school in Australia:

Go to wherever you feel comfortable, as long as:
- they supply quality products (ideally not from a single product line), 
- have capable teachers that you can see yourself working with and going to them with questions,
- have good facilities (light and airy, with array-lit mirrors and plenty of bench space, chairs that can be raised and lowered, with sinks ideally in the classroom, toilet facilities and OH&S regulations clearly displayed on the wall),
- you feel like you're going to get the best education that you can get. Do your research, talk to former students and see if the school has had any complaints or investigations lodged against them.
- ensure that they have _current _VETAB accreditation and are teaching current courses (Cert II Makeup Services, Cert II Cosmetic Retail, Cert IV Makeup Services or Diploma of Makeup Artisty) and the teacher/s have a Diploma of Business and can show you their Workplace Training credentials. Some schools are still teaching cert III courses - _avoid these at all costs_. It has been deleted from the national curriculum and will be worth nothing.


----------



## princess_nat_88 (May 27, 2007)

Anyone go to the new Brisbane academy of makeup? Their next open day is sat 16 june. To rsvp call angela 1300554517


----------



## Ella_ (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_nat_88* 

 
_Anyone go to the new Brisbane academy of makeup? Their next open day is sat 16 june. To rsvp call angela 1300554517_

 
Im enrolled to start their Cert 2 course on June 25th.


----------



## Bec688 (May 28, 2007)

Angela is fabulous. She is SO friendly and helpful. I really enjoyed the info day I went to at the Sydney Academy.

Ella, when you're a little into the course, give us an update


----------



## Ella_ (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 

 
_Angela is fabulous. She is SO friendly and helpful. I really enjoyed the info day I went to at the Sydney Academy.

Ella, when you're a little into the course, give us an update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Will do


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2007)

Ella, a little off topic. Are you going to purchase one of their make up kits or brushes? If you have, what are they like?


----------



## summeri (Jun 11, 2007)

I have almost completed the cert II at the academy in sydney!! its alot of fun and the gorgeous cosmetics range is really nice, you'll learn alot


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 

 
_Ella, a little off topic. Are you going to purchase one of their make up kits or brushes? If you have, what are they like?_

 
I will be getting their brushes in about a week, a late birthday gift from my mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As soon as I get them I will report back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I havent got a makeup kit yet as we dont need them for the cert 2, everything is supplied in class, we just supply our on disposables etc. However I will be getting one of the kits if I like their products, otherwise I'll probaby use products by MUFE, NARS some MAC etc...


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 26, 2008)

ooh i might be going to the sydney academy! tel me more >.<

and wow im glad for that link to the napoleon thread! i can't belive i was considering paying nearly 10 thou to go there! thankyou so, so so much! I don't want to go through all that and be considered a joke!, i can't thank you enough!


----------



## lynae002 (Feb 10, 2008)

Aspiring artist, what are the different certificates out there? What do they mean?


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lynae002* 

 
_Aspiring artist, what are the different certificates out there? What do they mean?_

 
It really depends on what academies/colleges/TAFE's they are.. but in the brochure of the place I am going to, they have these types of certificates available, Please note that some institutions call their certificate title a bit differently than others,:

- Cert II , Make up services: basically, it gives you the professional skills to work in retail, selling cosmetics i.e at a cosmetics counter in a department store, chemist etc. Also it gives you the skill to be qualified as a MUA of weddings.

- Cert III : is usually for being qualified to do make up for live productions, theatre and events, i.e fashion shoots, fashion parades, musicals, modelling portfolios.

- Cert IV: is usually for qualifications for doing make up on set of television productions - including news reporters, commercials, tv shows, as well as music clips and films.

- Diploma of Make up : Is suitable for people  who want to work as a film and television make up artist/technician, it also gives you the skill to be able to become a supervisor in this industry.

-The Advance Diploma is basically all of the above plus the skills required for managing, co-ordinating and supervise catwalks, theatres, editorial photography, productions, films, events, etc etc.

Sorry about the ridiculous lack of grammar, I am so tired from work but happy to help!.


----------



## lara (Feb 22, 2008)

Always check with VETAB and never take the school at face value as quite a few of those certificates being offered are no longer accredited.

There are also some deeply shady schools that use VETAB teaching materials but the schools are completely unregistered with any education registrars and your pieces of paper will be worth squat.


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Mar 14, 2008)

Can anyone reccomend a make up course in melbourne?  What level of make-up education would best help you get a job at a mac counter?


----------



## Paramnesia (May 11, 2008)

I'm also looking to study in melbourne. I've been looking around and I'm thinking either the academy of make up or take a tafe course in geelong (so I can be closer to home)

I'm not sure whether to go for Diploma of make-up or Cert II , Make up services. At the moment its all pretty overwhelming. 

I'm currently studying Biological Science at uni and thinking of deferring for a year. I don't want to give up on my degree, I just want to do something I'm passionate about. I feel so bored with uni and constricted. I'm constantly thinking about make up and its the only thing I'm truly passionate about.

At the same time, I've only gotten into make in the past year and feel people will judge me.

In the end my dream would be to work for MAC. Mean while I'd love to do Bridal MU and Special occasions MU. MA's at MAC are always surprised at my knowledge of MAC products, I guess I have specktra to thank for that lol.

Just check out the tafe website (vic) to find places that have course.
TAFE Courses Directory


----------



## miss_bailey (May 12, 2008)

I have pretty much the same question as above but RE Sydney? Anyone got a recomendation?


----------



## Vesu (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   MAC stores are all cert III/diploma of make-up art only.  
 
I don't mean to throw a spanner in the works here but that's not necessarily the case. In Brisbane alone I know of five staff currently working for MAC and one ex member who is now a senior makeup artist with another branch of the parent company and none of them have the above qualifications.

Quite frankly, a Diploma is way overqualified for a counter job to start with as is a Cert III (which does exist - it's in Live Production, Theatre and Events). Granted, people do get Cert II in Makeup Services but, again, while highly desireable, it's not compulsory.


----------



## Make-up Artist (Jun 17, 2008)

The most unfortunate thing to happen to the Make-up Industry is accreditation!! When I studied Make-up & SFX the schools were not accredited, so the schools had to actually perform well to keep students. Now if you have the money to get the accreditation you can get it. I have tried to hire many students from a few of the schools in Sydney, and after 6 monthsof there course, they still couldn't apply blush! I have had to train the ones that now work for me from scratch. Apart from working behind a cosmetic counter (which you should not be studying 1 yr to sell cosmetics), nobody in the actual industry cares what the certificate is called, only where you studied and your portfolio and CV matter. Yet potential students still see the certificate as what will get them a job. I have been working for 18 years now and I have never shown or discusssed what my qualifications are for any job. My portfolio and CV is all they have ever wanted. 

If you want to work as a Make-up Artist I would consider obtaining your Certificate in Hairdressing first as you will need it if you want to pursue a career in Film or TV.

I have given up wasting my time trying to get qualified students from schools and will now offer Masterclasses in both Hair & Make-up and will recruit from those students, as I will know that they can actually do the job.

My advice to anyone wanting to study, have a look at photos of current and past students work, find out about the teacher's experience, and don't believe the hype. Work hard and have a Portfolio!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## misspresh (Jun 18, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a makeup course in Melbourne for me? I don't want to actually BE a makeup artist, but I wanted to do a course, say one or two nights a week, to teach me how to apply it all properly.. and so I can do my friends' makeup etc. I looked at the Swinburne short course and the Cert II at Academy of Makeup, but I'm really unsure. The cert II one seems more for someone wanting a job at a counter.. can anyone suggest something?


----------



## Vesu (Jun 19, 2008)

I would have to disagree with you there, MakeupArtist. Accreditation forced a lot of dodgy schools out of business when it was introduced at a time the industry was definitely in the doldrums but also, unfortunately, it also forced a lot of schools to drop the pre-enrolment requirements due to VETAB requirements and this has allowed any Tom, Dick and Sally to join in.

In addition, there is a public misconception that to be a makeup artist all one has to do is sell cosmetics at some overrated cosmetics house counter and this is supported by various media.  In the midst of this there are schools out there who are actively advocating against this trend and, as a result, are producing world standard practitioners who can walk their talk. Accreditation also comes in handy when applying for pro status as well as applying for jobs overseas where the visa requirement stipulates a qualification.  In addition, employers do ask for quals to ensure that the portfolio you produce is actually yours.  Many people do present work that isn't theirs. Folly, I know, but it happens. 

In this day and age, it's not enough to be self taught. Not if you want a portfolio that competes with the rest of them on an even keel.  Training hones the skill that would otherwise taken an age to attain on one's own and while it's terribly exciting to announce that an artist is self taught, the reality is much more mundane.

Like anything in life, you'll always get your dodgy school or your dodgy tradesman or your dodgy meal...whatever. The responsibility for discerning what is worth it and what isn't lies with us. There are good schools out there _and_ they charge well under $10K. It's up to us to find them and if we are to compete successfully in today's industry, find them we must.


----------



## I <3 MakeUp (Jul 19, 2008)

just bumping this thread as i'm going to be doing the Cert IV at Academy of Makeup in Sydney.

I might buy their brushes, but I've worked out through web searching that their makeup belt it really the Japonesque one, and I can get it for half the price online. The airbrush is overpriced, but they are the only distributor in Australia for that brand... I can't seem to find anywhere reputable online to get it from.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 20, 2008)

I<3Makeup: When does the Certificate IV start and what are the hours like?
Im interested in doing the course but im sort of shopping around for a course that fits me best.


----------



## bel1172 (Aug 21, 2008)

hello to all, there are Mac makeup artists that are not qualified and working for MAC currently, this includes managers that I know. To work for MAC you must have retail experience, look like a MAC artist and be able to do a makeup.
In the begining they were very picky however now times have changed.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just bumping this thread.

Has anyone done the Advanced Make up Artist course in TAFE? Im interested in doing the course.


----------



## blueshadow (Dec 20, 2008)

hi guys!
this is my first post. YAY!
anyway, just thought i'd add my bit.
I've been researching makeup courses for about a year now, in sydney and in Melb. I cant afford to do a diploma and a makeup artist i met one time told me not to bother, you learn way more on the job than at school.
So i've come accross this one in melb i like the look of, its at Headmasters Academy, run through Elite Makeup. They seem to use mostly Mac. Its gonna cost about 4000 to do a course called makeup for photography, bridal and runway. The best thing is, is that it also includes hair styling and some theory work like planning for a shoot and understanding camera angles.
Anyway, if anyone knows anything about this school or thinks theres a better one out there. PLEASE let me know, as i would hate to waste money on something like this.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry to revive but can anybody share anything about The Media Makeup Academy here in Adelaide?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 23, 2009)

They have MUFE!!


----------



## blueshadow (Jan 28, 2009)

BUMP!!
any Aussies out there that can give us some info...?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 29, 2009)

on what exactly?


----------



## blueshadow (Jan 30, 2009)

on makeup courses in Australia. theres so many out there at the moment, so if anyones had any experiences with any it'd be great to hear!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm starting my course at the Academy of Makeup in 2 weeks. They have schools in Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane. Once I get started I'll post how it's going, so friggin excited I can't wait to start!!!!


----------



## blueshadow (Feb 10, 2009)

thats great Rockin!
i was looking into the one in melb. What course are you starting? are you getting their brush set?
aarrghh!! i'm so excited for you.. and fairly jealous!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueshadow* 

 
_thats great Rockin!
i was looking into the one in melb. What course are you starting? are you getting their brush set?
aarrghh!! i'm so excited for you.. and fairly jealous!_

 

Thanks! I'm pretty darn tooting excited myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm starting with the Cert II and hopefully next year after I've gotten some more experience and built a bit of a business I'll go back and do the Cert IV. The goal is to quit my full time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 office job in 2 years and be full time MUA.

Yes I'm going to buy their brush roll and we're told it's mandatory for the course but for $500 I think it's pretty good and I've heard their brushes aren't half bad. I'm also getting one of their make up sets to start me off so I'll let everyone know what they're like. It's their own brand called Gorgeous.


----------



## blueshadow (Feb 11, 2009)

I heard although their brushes are good, you can find better for less. like A'squirrel...?
I want to do the Cert IV but know of a another course which is similar and cheaper, but you dont end up with a qualification.. so still havent made my decision yet.
I dont like the idea of using one whole brand of makeup....
although i have heard awesome things about the academy


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueshadow* 

 
_I heard although their brushes are good, you can find better for less. like A'squirrel...?
I want to do the Cert IV but know of a another course which is similar and cheaper, but you dont end up with a qualification.. so still havent made my decision yet.
I dont like the idea of using one whole brand of makeup....
although i have heard awesome things about the academy_

 
I haven't heard of A'squirrel before, where do you get them? All of my brushes at the moment are MAC and the majority of my makeup is MAC so it's going to be good to try something else out. I plan to use MAC as my main brand in my case but will definately use other brands like Inglot, Napoleon and Clinique etc, I think it's important to know what's out there and not be limited to one brand.

When you pick a school I recommend going for one that has a government accredited qualification. They have to be held to a certain standard and must meet certain criteria to get the accreditation where as schools without it can run themselves anyway they like, and don't have to answer to anyone. Not to say non accredited schools aren't good but I used to work for a life coaching school which was accredited, so I got to see how we worked and how the non accredited places worked and there was a pretty big difference.

Keep us posted.....


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 14, 2009)

I was looking at taking a tafe course, but I was offered a job at Kit cosmetics late last year so I really need to get off my butt and see if the offer is still available. I'd so love to work there.


----------



## aussieartist (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, 
I use Gorgeous Cosmetics in my make up kit and I have found them great.
I use it for bridal & photographic work and have found it as good as alot of more expensive professional brands. It now makes up 1/3 of my makeup kit.
Atelier is another brand I love.

Studying in Melbourne, check out Chisholm, they have a great range of makeup courses and very experienced teachers.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussieartist* 

 
_Hi, 
I use Gorgeous Cosmetics in my make up kit and I have found them great.
I use it for bridal & photographic work and have found it as good as alot of more expensive professional brands. It now makes up 1/3 of my makeup kit.
Atelier is another brand I love.

Studying in Melbourne, check out Chisholm, they have a great range of makeup courses and very experienced teachers._

 
Thanks for the rec! I've got quite a few Gorgeous cosmetics in my kit but I haven't really used them much yet but I've heard all good about them too.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Feb 28, 2009)

Just bumping this up as I'd love some advice please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am about to finish a uni degree but I really don't want to work in the field. Before I went to uni started a makeup course but never finished as my teacher wasn't very nice and she really put me off becoming a makeup artist as she didn't have nice things to say about my skills. 

After looking back over my notes I got from the school and thinking of my passion for makeup, I decided I want to make a career of it. I would like to do a Cert IV.

I've done some Google searches for makeup schools in Brisbane but keep coming up with the same results. I was wondering if anyone knew of the different ones in Brisbane and could make any recs? Also, I was reading in the last posts of the VETAB accreditation. Is there a similar accreditation in Brisbane I should be looking out for? I know of the Academy of Makeup which my friend went to, so at the moment I am leaning towards that one. They also seem to be the only school that offers a Cert IV...?

Sorry for the massively long post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but any info or advice you could give me would be great!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_Just bumping this up as I'd love some advice please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am about to finish a uni degree but I really don't want to work in the field. Before I went to uni started a makeup course but never finished as my teacher wasn't very nice and she really put me off becoming a makeup artist as she didn't have nice things to say about my skills. 

After looking back over my notes I got from the school and thinking of my passion for makeup, I decided I want to make a career of it. I would like to do a Cert IV.

I've done some Google searches for makeup schools in Brisbane but keep coming up with the same results. I was wondering if anyone knew of the different ones in Brisbane and could make any recs? Also, I was reading in the last posts of the VETAB accreditation. Is there a similar accreditation in Brisbane I should be looking out for? I know of the Academy of Makeup which my friend went to, so at the moment I am leaning towards that one. They also seem to be the only school that offers a Cert IV...?

Sorry for the massively long post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but any info or advice you could give me would be great!_

 
Hey pinkvanilla! First up shame on that teacher for not being more supportive to your learning! Don't let one person stop you from following your passion, they're not worth it.

I'm at AOM in Melb and I can't gush enough about how much I'm enjoying it and how awesome and talented the trainers are, so my rec is with them


----------



## pinkvanilla (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks so much rockin26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to ask how you were liking it there! And thank you for your supportive words


----------

